
Google, YouTube and Binge On - _jomo
https://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2016/03/google-youtube-and-binge-on.html
======
_jomo
Am I understanding their opt-out requirements [0] correctly: To opt-out of
their "optimization" [1] and zero-rating _as a content provider_ , you must
not use SSL or UDP and they must be able to identify it as a video?

Does that mean they "optimize" SSL traffic by default?

0: [https://www.t-mobile.com/content/dam/tmo/en-g/pdf/BingeOn-
Vi...](https://www.t-mobile.com/content/dam/tmo/en-g/pdf/BingeOn-Video-
Technical-Criteria-March-2016.pdf)

1: [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/01/eff-confirms-t-
mobiles...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/01/eff-confirms-t-mobiles-
bingeon-optimization-just-throttling-applies)

